# couple of boxes of goodies



## dicgolfer72 (Dec 4, 2015)

I have a running add on craigslist to buy American flyer stuff
guy emailed me last week asking if I'm interested in a lot of stuff his dad had in the attic

I said sure

well I thought he found a different buyer 
until today he came in with his wife and daughter and 2 boxes of gear in tow lol


after going thru the boxes I offered him 100$ and he bit 


so far looks like I did ok 
a big ol bag of s scale plastic Ville stuff
a royal blue engine no smoke and e unit in boiler (rough condition tho)

operating electromagnetic crane
operating stock yard and matching car (stockyard is better condition than mine but no cows and the car is toasty)

and a bunch of other misc stuff


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

nice.


----------



## dicgolfer72 (Dec 4, 2015)

flyernut said:


> nice.


lol thanks 

well elbow deep in the box now 
here is where I'm at

plastic ville stuff
almost all of it is missing parts or broken 
but I should be able to salvage a few by just printing new inserts


pharmacy (just needs cleaned, glued, and inserts)


post office (needs cleaned , glued, broken and missing front door, missing front light as well)



gas station (needs cleaned, glued, inserts, and missing 1 pump)


5 and 10 (needs cleaned, glued, inserts and missing one door)



pond (needs cleaned)




billboard (needs cleaned and new insert already has one but I think it sucks)


log cabin ,his and hers outhouse
, and water well ( overall not bad missing chimney, already placed it on my layout)

 



misc left over plastic vill parts


poor school house (maybe good for a tornado ridden layout lol)



----------------------------------------------------------------------
very large def not s scale rr crossing sign
no tested yet




operating electromagnet crane (works except magnet hopefully bad wire)



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
rolling stock and operating stockyard car 
not tested any of this stuff yet but most of it has cracks and damage 
the caboose looks ok tho 



and last but not least
royal blue engine and tender
tender body mount tabs are all but missing(just enough left for me to get it to catch)
mounting tab on engine to mount the tender is detached on one side (going to drill ,tap hole and screw it together)

she does buzz on the track so I'm betting she will run with the standard e unit service and clean and lube


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

All of the plasticville stuff has repo items available to complete. There's even new tabs available for that tender. Check with Doug peck at PortLines or Jeff Kane at the Train Tender.. Both have plasticville repo parts.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

If the color is accurate and the T&P gondola is gray it is relatively rare. Carefully clean it up, it looks good in the picture. The engine and three cars are a 1948 set, the MoPac cattle car was added, it is newer with the sheet metal chassis.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

AmFlyer said:


> If the color is accurate and the T&P gondola is gray it is relatively rare. Carefully clean it up, it looks good in the picture. The engine and three cars are a 1948 set, the MoPac cattle car was added, it is newer with the sheet metal chassis.


I missed that gray gondola... In excellent condition with the box, it could be worth up to $400 bucks...


----------



## dicgolfer72 (Dec 4, 2015)

i took a look at portliness looks like I can et the chimney for the log cabin 
and the inserts I need 
to bad he does not have the school house roof 
I'm giving the plastic ville stuff to my dad he is now starting to build his own layout 
he just picked up his own 18b transformer 
and is going to do a layout with his all aboard set in the middle with a oval of af track around it 

sucks portliness is not taking orders until after the 22

here are some pics of the gondola

I didn't even think about it being different it is indeed the same 631 I have 2 of with box but mine are green 
looks to be in descent condition few scuffs here n there
the crud on the bottom is some sort of soft clay should clean up


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Looks like it's also missing a few steps....


----------



## dicgolfer72 (Dec 4, 2015)

the royal blue is a wash as well I did a full overhaul including a new com and brushes and it will still not run 
I'm thinking its the drive wheels are out of adjustment and shorting out on the chassis
because if I apply slight inward and upward pressure to them it will start running

I did re glue the plastic inserts so its not loose inserts 
anyone know what engine chassis I can pick up as a donor for this guy id like to have it as a runner 
its e unit in boiler and 2 wire tender



up side to the lot is the electromagnet crane works like a champ and the stock yard does as well
just wish it had some cows I need some with mohair intact lol


----------



## dicgolfer72 (Dec 4, 2015)

55$ on a parts lot from ebay 
that came with a 312 sit engine but no tender and a unknown engine/tender chassis



and I got the 350 royal blue brought back from the grave

it took a bit of parts swapping but I stuck the chassis from the 312 sit into it and bam ready to roll

vid of her running 
https://youtu.be/TTksloBZt_w


----------

